# bait tank



## saugerdad (Nov 5, 2010)

hey i am looking for a minnow tank something like what you would see in a bait shop.it needs to be a filtered unit and would like it to chill the water.thought somebody might know where theres one sitting around.please send me a pm with any info you might have.THANKS


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Buy an old refrigerator, take the door off, seal any holes and lay it on some bricks or make something from wood to support it...you're good to go.


----------



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

i use a freezer in working condision seal in side $9.00 timer from walmart.filter went to lowes got a pond canister filter good for 500 gal for $45 small sump pump. aireation took peace of pvc1/2in drill holes on bottom put cap on one end hook return hose from filter on the other end place above water.for extra air add a small fish tank air pump for about $15.i keep around 150 bluegill and 150 med. and large suckers in the summer in mine


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Rick is right. Bench style freezers work great. I have seen these used many times and they seem to work great. Check local classifieds or used appliance stores for a good price.

Jake


----------



## todd61 (Nov 22, 2009)

For the money you can't go wrong with a used chest freezer and a small swimming pool filter


----------



## lark101_1999 (Apr 12, 2004)

what they have told you about the freezer is th way to go . the bait shop tank your talking about "living stream bait tank" are high doller items


----------



## Thesilverback (Mar 5, 2011)

I use a 30 gallon fish tank( 30 bucks) one 40 gallon air pump(15bucks) you can keep hundreds of minnows in this set up. It's also the cheapest way to go


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Yep, The chest deep freeze is the best,,, for a ton of minnies. 
Craigs list,,, cheap or free. No glass to break!
Most of the time they are throw-aways! Check you local appliance stores. They have to pay somebody to get rid of the old freezers when someone buys a new.
You can find them as small as 6 cu.ft.
My freezer is 30+ years old! I usually just put a frozen 1gal jug of ice in it. When it gets real hot outside, I use a +- 40* thermocouple or a 20-30amp submersable, adjustable temp switch to turn it off and on. (Graingers)

I even use a small, old, BROKEN, non-functioning chest freezer for my worms,,, I'd bury them in the ground in the shade under a tree and put some chipper-shreaded leaves, paper, & buss bedding in them. 
Don't forget to disable the latch & put a lock on the door! Make it 'Kid Proof'.

Our fishin gang also uses a large "kegger" refridge in the garage.
You can find a perfect size square tub,,, about 10-20 gal,,, to fit in it. Make a small hole (on top) in the door seal for the air pump hose. Try to keep a lid on the container so that you don't have to defrost the freezer as often.
We keep our left-over 'Perchin' minnies in it all summer,,, along with our egg sacks, skien, smoked steelhead, jerky, 'salties', Worms, maggots & BEER!!


----------

